# I miss you Chester



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

When you're growing up, that's when things influence you the most.

I know this is a GSD forum, but I had a cat named Chester. I never said goodbye.

Chester was my very first cat. When she was a kitten, she didn't like me, but I kept petting her and she was the only one of the litter that really warmed up to me.

I loved Chester and I remember she used to use her paw to open the door and she'd jump on the table or hide under the couch.

I used to hold her in my lap and she'd just sit there purring, never mind all that fur I got on my clothing and because of it, getting yelled by mother for getting all that fur all over me.

She was a calico, she had white paws and would stick her little nose up at certain foods.

She was with us for a long time. I miss her so much. Even mother remembers Chester.

I never said goodbye to Chester. She is the cat responsible for dispelling my fear of cats.

Thank you for all the memories. RIP Chester.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Chester.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss. One of our kittens is a calico. Her coloring is so pretty and a little funny. It looks like she had on mascara and it ran under her eyes.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry for your loss. why didn't you get to say goodbye? just wondering


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

She just up and disappeared.


----------

